# 2 Bilder von neulich



## JojoS (22. Juli 2004)

Entstanden am Olympiabahnhof München, der nie fertig gebaut wurde.





Bahnbaustelle

__


----------



## styko (12. April 2005)

Das erste Bild finde ich sehr gut, nur der rechte Teil ist ein bisschen überbelichtet, aber insgesamt nen tolles Bild.

Das zweite Bild gefällt mir auch recht gut, nur die Haare sind angeschnitten. Ein bisschen Platz drüber wär meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen.


----------

